# Diamondback ❤️



## Wheelsick (Feb 13, 2019)

I took trades at my shop & earlier for 20years-  didn’t really pay much attention to them & stuffed em away.      What model is this one ?


----------



## mongeese (Feb 13, 2019)

Hot streak I think


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 13, 2019)

I’m thinking Hot Streak too. My brother had that same bike growing up!!


----------



## dave429 (Feb 22, 2019)

looks clean!


----------

